# Best Steven Spielberg Film Ever?



## Superman_16 (Jan 8, 2004)

HI every1!

Newbie herre Heres one for you...what is Steven Spielberg's best film ever???
This is the ULTIMATE question and a *must* when it comes 2 steven spielberg forums (i still cant believe there hasnt been a thread on it)...perhaps it is an overused question but i think there are some interesting answers
So is it gonna be jaws , ET, AI, jurassic park, indiana jones, close encounters etc etc etc
BTW one of mine has 2 be jaws but there are so many!
So make ure mind up somehow and post bak soon


----------



## Harpo (Apr 3, 2019)

I was just thinking to ask the same question. So, Chronners, what is in your opinion the best Spielberg film?

Personally, Close Encounters is the one for me.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 3, 2019)

Old thread, but a good one I guess.

Heart of hearts would say "Schindler's List", but for sheer entertainment value I would go with "Jaws".


----------



## Droflet (Apr 3, 2019)

For me, Empire of the Sun.


----------



## AlexH (Apr 3, 2019)

Jurassic World, as it managed to be more epic than Jurassic Park. Even without the nostalgia aspect I thought it was great. I did see it on Europe's largest cinema screen (London BFI) which may have helped.

I haven't seen Empire of the Sun, Schindler's List or Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Harpo (Apr 3, 2019)

HanaBi said:


> Old thread, but a good one I guess.
> 
> Heart of hearts would say "Schindler's List", but for sheer entertainment value I would go with "Jaws".


Since it had zero replies fifteen years ago, I don't think anyone will think "oh no, not that old thing again" - it seems to be a question nobody has otherwise asked or answered.


----------



## OHB (Apr 3, 2019)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind is my favorite, but E.T. is probably his best.


----------



## svalbard (Apr 3, 2019)

There are so many iconic movies to choose from it is almost impossible to name just one. I am going to go with a Top 5 with all of them on an equal footing in my opinion.

1. Saving Private Ryan
2. Jaws
3. Schindler's List
4. Jaws
5. Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Apr 3, 2019)

Has to be a list just can't pick one. In no particular order, Close Encounters, Jurassic Park, Indiana Jones, Minority Report, Jaws, Super 8.


----------



## Graymalkin (Apr 3, 2019)

Something Evil
Close Encounters
Jaws
Poltergeist (screenplay)


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 4, 2019)

As much of a classic as _Raiders of the Lost Ark_ is, if I was picking an Indy film I would go with _Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade_. I think _Schindler’s List_ and _Saving Private Ryan_ are examples of a filmmaker at his peak, and both are just exceptional, but very different, historical epics. _Catch Me If You Can_ was probably the last great movie that he made, in my opinion, a fun romp hiding surprising depth, with great pacing and performances.

But _Jurassic Park_ is close to my favourite film of all time, so that’s an easy pick for me.


----------



## Boaz (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm not qualified to give an opinion on the best... but my favorites are Raiders, Jaws, and the Last Crusade.


----------



## EJDeBrun (Apr 4, 2019)

IMHO:

Best: Schindler's List

Favorite: Raiders of the Lost Ark

Special Mention: Lincoln

Also can I be annoying and point out Super 8 was directed by JJ Abrams, and Jurassic World was directed by Colin Trevorrow (based on Jurassic Park though)


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 4, 2019)

EJDeBrun said:


> Also can I be annoying and point out Super 8 was directed by JJ Abrams, and Jurassic World was directed by Colin Trevorrow (based on Jurassic Park though)



I was going to say but I bit my tongue! Both produced by Spielberg, though, and heavily informed by his previous works.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 4, 2019)

_Duel_ - First film that I watch I know that he directed. A lot of tension for not much budget.
I also have a soft spot for _1941_. I think is just about the only time he really lets go in comedy.
I did like_ Ready Player One_.


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 4, 2019)

I do recall watching the TV movie, Duel in the early 70s when I was in my very early teens.

It was on ITV - I know that because of the irritating ads every 20 minutes ruining the mood and pace of the film. But being so young I wasn't all that bothered about the technical merits of the film, but more keen to know who would be killed by the merciless Trucker With No Name!

You could already see parallels between that film and Jaws of 4 years later. And despite being a  TV movie the film still packed a solid punch that still lingers to this day, especially when I used to travel up and down the M5/6 on my motorbike and had a huge truck (usually Eddie Stobart) in my wing mirrors!


----------



## picklematrix (Apr 4, 2019)

Jurassic Park for me, on balance. I can watch that film a million times and still be entertained.


----------



## Narkalui (Apr 10, 2019)

In no particular order: Dual, Jaws, Close Encounters, ET, Raiders, Last Crusade and Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Rodders (Apr 10, 2019)

I've not yet see Schindlers List (I think I'd struggle with the subject matter). 

My favourites are Jaws and Close Encounters of the Third Kind. 1941 is hilarious. Saving Private Ryan probably comes a close third.


----------



## biodroid (Apr 10, 2019)

Jurassic Park
Saving Private Ryan
Munich
Indiana Jones


----------



## HanaBi (Apr 10, 2019)

I watched Jaws a few days ago, and it still carries a significant "bite" in all senses of the word.

Yes, the mechanical shark was pretty lame when finally in full display, but the shock value, the overall tension and the thrill of the chase made up for all that. And after seeing more contemporary shark thrillers it is quite obvious that not even the best CGI can paper over the cracks of a poorly directed/edited film. 

Spielberg, like Hitchcock before him, is the master of knowing how to entertain and/or terrify his audience in equal measure.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 11, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I've not yet see Schindlers List (I think I'd struggle with the subject matter).
> 
> My favourites are Jaws and Close Encounters of the Third Kind. 1941 is hilarious. Saving Private Ryan probably comes a close third.


I saw Schindlers List in a packed cinema. After the film ended and the credits rolled there was silence. NO ONE moved for 10 seconds? a minute? and then someone started clapping. Moments later we were all standing and applauding. It was the most emotional film watching Moment of my life.
I can't speak to its accuracy or veracity and it isn't an easy watch, but I think it is a good film.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 28, 2019)

I notice *War of The Worlds* hasn't been mentioned. Not one to find its way onto many "best of" lists. When I first saw it I went in thinking it would be a different take on the H.G. Wells novel. I was surprised to find that (nowithstanding the Tom Cruise moments) it was actually something of a remake  of the George Pal 1953 classic. Better than I had hoped.


----------



## Narkalui (Apr 28, 2019)

I'd like to see them do War of the Worlds set in Victorian London


----------



## Harpo (Sep 26, 2021)

clovis-man said:


> I notice *War of The Worlds* hasn't been mentioned. Not one to find its way onto many "best of" lists. When I first saw it I went in thinking it would be a different take on the H.G. Wells novel. I was surprised to find that (nowithstanding the Tom Cruise moments) it was actually something of a remake  of the George Pal 1953 classic. Better than I had hoped.


I once made a poll about the different versions.





__





						War Of The Worlds
					

Which version is the best in your opinion?   Would HG Wells have disapproved of Jeff Wayne's musical version? Did Orson Welles upset more people than Speilberg?




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 26, 2021)

His best film by far is* Schindler's List*

Film thats the most fun to watch,   *Raiders the Lost Ark.  * Ive seen this and it's sequels it many, many times .


----------



## asp3 (Sep 26, 2021)

I don't believe in bests unless there is a non-subjective measurement system that can be used to evaluate things.  Even then I have to agree with the system to agree it delivers "best" results.

So my favorite Spielberg film is Close Encounters.  It was a very magical experience seeing it for the first time and subsequent viewings (maybe three or four overall) have still held some magic.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Oct 3, 2021)

It's hard to beat Jaws; not especially for the action or the horror, but for the relation between the three main protagonists. The scene where the three are getting drunk, Quint's monologue about the Indianapolis and the comparing of scars is one of the great scenes in the history of Hollywood.


----------



## PadreTX (Oct 3, 2021)

Schindler's List. A very good story, great main character, and one of the best portrayals of a villain in the history of cinema.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Oct 3, 2021)

Was it Kubrick that wasn't a fan of Schindler's list?  I must admit although I've read the book, I've yet to watch the movie.

For me, Close Encounters is my favourite movie of all time, but I'm not sure it's Spielberg's best. Possibly Jaws or Indie.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Oct 4, 2021)

Out of the few I've seen and can remember, I'd nominate Schindler's List, mostly because it was so moving. Jurassic Park and Who Framed Roger Rabbit? were some pretty good achievements, I think, and I always found the latter very funny.


----------

